# شعار مهرجان 2009



## مارينا مسعود (27 نوفمبر 2008)

http://dc102.4shared.com/download/67853524/57a473ff/___online.mp3?tsid=20081127-130555-f64ad1dfدا شعار مهرجان 2009


----------



## مارينا مسعود (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: شعر مهرجان 2009*

شعار مهرجان الكرازة 2009
كونوا كاملين


[مسيحيين و مسيحنا حياتنا
بيعلمنا نكون كاملين
و أنا من مية و تراب بلدى
و تاريخنا يشهد وطنيين] 2
ايمانى بيعلى بمشاعرى
أحب أخواتى و كل الناس
خادم شاهد .. كنسى معاصر
باخدم بلدى بكل حم ااااس
خادم شاهد .. كنسى معاصر
باخدم بلدى بكل حماس
باخدم بلدى ى ى بكل حم ااااس



آداء فريق قيثارة مارمرقس بالمهرجان
كورال أسقفية الشباب
من حفلة أستقبال البابا حصري لمنتدانا


----------



## oesi no (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: شعر مهرجان 2009*



> *By:**oesi_no@arabchurch.com*


 
*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## رامى ايليا (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: شعر مهرجان 2009*

*جميل اوى الشعار يا مارينا
وربنا يبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## هايدى كاراس (8 فبراير 2009)

*رد: شعر مهرجان 2009*

الشعار جميل جدا مرسي ليكوا بس الصوت وحش اوى
:99::big33:


----------



## cobcob (8 فبراير 2009)

*رد: شعر مهرجان 2009*



هايدى كاراس قال:


> الشعار جميل جدا مرسي ليكوا بس الصوت وحش اوى
> :99::big33:




*ده كان تسجيل من حفلة ومكانش واضح
ده تسجيل الاستوديو 

شعار مهرجان الكرازة المرقسية 2009

موسيقى الشعار

منقول من موقع المهرجان 

مهرجان الكرازة المرقسية​*


----------



## محارب الشر (13 فبراير 2009)

*رد: شعر مهرجان 2009*

الشعار ده جميل اوىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## كامل الشناوي (7 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لتعبك ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (8 يونيو 2009)




----------



## kalimooo (8 يونيو 2009)




----------



## kalimooo (8 يونيو 2009)




----------



## +pepo+ (2 يوليو 2009)

*شعار مهرجان الكرازه 2009 وصل*

شعار المهرجان يا جماعا جه هنا 



http://www.4shared.com/file/115528846/31a940df/___2009.html​


----------



## ميرنا (2 يوليو 2009)

*رد: شعار مهرجان الكرازه 2009 وصل*

طاب تصدق يا بيبو بجد كورال الخدمة صوتهم روعة فيه بتاع مستر وائل ​


----------



## besho55 (2 يوليو 2009)

*رد: شعار مهرجان الكرازه 2009 وصل*

thank you
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 يوليو 2009)

*رد: شعار مهرجان الكرازه 2009 وصل*

شكرا ليك 



ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +pepo+ (2 يوليو 2009)

*رد: شعار مهرجان الكرازه 2009 وصل*



ميرنا قال:


> طاب تصدق يا بيبو بجد كورال الخدمة صوتهم روعة فيه بتاع مستر وائل ​


 
تصدقى يا ميرنا ده مش كورال مستر وائل هههههههههههه
ده كورال المهرجان فى مصر 
ميرسى ياباشا على المرور​


----------



## +pepo+ (2 يوليو 2009)

*رد: شعار مهرجان الكرازه 2009 وصل*



besho55 قال:


> thank you​


 
thank you too​


----------



## +pepo+ (2 يوليو 2009)

*رد: شعار مهرجان الكرازه 2009 وصل*



kokoman قال:


> شكرا ليك ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

ميرسى ياباشا على مرورك الجميل ميرسى حبيبى​


----------



## ماريتا (2 يوليو 2009)

*رد: شعار مهرجان الكرازه 2009 وصل*

*ميرسى كتييييييييير بيبوووو*
*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك وخدمتك*​


----------



## ميرنا (3 يوليو 2009)

*رد: شعار مهرجان الكرازه 2009 وصل*



+pepo+ قال:


> تصدقى يا ميرنا ده مش كورال مستر وائل هههههههههههه
> 
> ده كورال المهرجان فى مصر
> ميرسى ياباشا على المرور​


 يولدى منا فاهمة قصدى اقول انى كورال مستر وائل صوتهم احلى نقول تانى ​


----------



## +pepo+ (3 يوليو 2009)

*رد: شعار مهرجان الكرازه 2009 وصل*



ميرنا قال:


> يولدى منا فاهمة قصدى اقول انى كورال مستر وائل صوتهم احلى نقول تانى ​


 
اه بس انا مليش خلطه بيه​


----------

